# Rotaugen nach matjesart



## juchte (14. Juli 2008)

habe mir mal die mühe gemacht und rotaugen nach matjesart
herzustellen und war angenehm überrascht,ist eine wirkliche alternative und die verkoster haben nicht erkannt, was es für ein fisch war,es hat ihnen einfach nur geschmeckt
einfach mal probieren,ihr werdet überrascht sein
gutes gelingen wünscht juchte
bei rückfragen einfach melden


----------



## Dorsch 48 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

nich sauer sein,Juchte,ich stelle mir die "Heringe nach matjesart"auch selber her.Hab zu der Zeit auch immer nen Haufen gute Bekannte,die bedient werden wollen,weils echt gut schmeckt.Aber "Rotaugen nach matjesart"klingt für mich
Ananas aus Kürbis oder wie Kaffeemiix aus der DDR.Das Reifemittel ist doch auf die fett-u.gewebestruckturen des Herings abgestimmt,denk ich mal.Aber:Hauptsache,es schmeckt.|bigeyes


----------



## Pannenfischer (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@juchte
Kannst du eventl.das Rezept für die Rotaugen mal hier reinstellen.

Danke
Pannenfischer


----------



## knutemann (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Bin zwar nicht juchte aber bitteschön
http://www.matjes-hering.de/downloads/herstellung_von_matjes.pdf


----------



## Pannenfischer (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



knutemann schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht juchte aber bitteschön
> http://www.matjes-hering.de/downloads/herstellung_von_matjes.pdf


 
Danke!#6


----------



## aal60 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



Pannenfischer schrieb:


> Danke!#6



Bin mal auf die Resonanz gespannt. Hat schon jemand das Rezept ausprobiert?  #h


----------



## juchte (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> nich sauer sein,Juchte,ich stelle mir die "Heringe nach matjesart"auch selber her.Hab zu der Zeit auch immer nen Haufen gute Bekannte,die bedient werden wollen,weils echt gut schmeckt.Aber "Rotaugen nach matjesart"klingt für mich
> Ananas aus Kürbis oder wie Kaffeemiix aus der DDR.Das Reifemittel ist doch auf die fett-u.gewebestruckturen des Herings abgestimmt,denk ich mal.Aber:Hauptsache,es schmeckt.|bigeyes


 
bin nicht sauer,denn ich nehme eigentlich auch den hering,
aber im blinker von 04/2001 wurden rotaugen nach matjesart hergestellt,also hab ich es mal probiert und bin angenehm überrascht vom geschmack,natürlich nicht so fett wie der hering,aber eine alternative,wenn diese alle sind

und so mache ich es
für 1 kg filets

50 g reifeintensator
100 g salz
1 L wasser
1 EL speiseöl

das alles gut verrühren und über die filets geben
in einer verschlossenen dose für 1 woche kühl stellen

dann abgießen und filets abwaschen und mit mit küchenkrepp abtrocknen
die filets schichtweise in eine dose geben,dazwischen bunten pfeffer,zwiebelringe,bischen rosmarin und wenn es der geschmack wünscht ein bischen knoblauchpulver auf jedes filet,
nach 2-3 tagen solltest du schon testen können


----------



## Dorsch 48 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Hallo Juchte,
alles klar,ich hab den Beitrag damals auch gelesen,war davon überzeugt,daß bloß Umsatz gemacht werden soll  und abgelehnt.Ich hab ergo nicht gekostet,darum
soll meine Meinung dazu auch kein Urteil sein.Übrigens bin ich damals über einen 
Fischer vom Grimnitzsee zu dem Reifeintensor gekommen.Woher beziehst Du das Zeug?
Es gibt da höllische Preisunterschiede.Ich esse heute noch den diesjährigen Heringen.
beste Grüße nach Joachimsthal und Tschüß

       Heinz


----------



## MarioDD (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@ juchte:
ziehst du die Haut bei den Plötzen vorher ab?
@ aal 60:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2091255&postcount=32


----------



## juchte (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



MarioDD schrieb:


> @ juchte:
> ziehst du die Haut bei den Plötzen vorher ab?
> @ aal 60:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2091255&postcount=32


 
hallo,
die haut kommt natürlich wie beim hering ab.
ich werde aber das nächste mal das ganze mit brassen 
probieren,stücke bis 1,5 kg fängt man reichlich bei uns und werde dann berichten,sonst habe ich diese immer geräuchert
aber muß mal was anderes probieren


----------



## MarioDD (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

naja der Hering kommt ja mit Haut ins Bad. Diese wird ja nach 3-4 Tagen abgezogen.
MAchst du ds bei den Plötzen genau so? Oder ziehst du die Haut vorher ab-auch bei den Heringen?


----------



## juchte (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



MarioDD schrieb:


> naja der Hering kommt ja mit Haut ins Bad. Diese wird ja nach 3-4 Tagen abgezogen.
> MAchst du ds bei den Plötzen genau so? Oder ziehst du die Haut vorher ab-auch bei den Heringen?


 
ich ziehe die haut bei beiden immer vorher ab und dann ins bad


----------



## raffaelo35 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Wo bekomme ich den reifeintensator...jetzt sag nicht googeln da komme ich genau auf deinen post....grins

raffaelo


----------



## knutemann (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Und den Intensor bekommst du auch hier
http://www.matjes-hering.de/


----------



## Dorsch 48 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich den reifeintensator...jetzt sag nicht googeln da komme ich genau auf deinen post....grins
> 
> raffaelo


 


darfst nicht Reifeintensator eingeben sondern Reifeintensor


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

reifeintensor?
Seit Ihr ganz sicher, dass man da essen kann? Hab ich noch nie gehört! Obwohl das Thema eigentlich ganz interessant ist: Wenn Brassen und Rotaugen, warum nicht auch Barben und Döbel?


----------



## MarioDD (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@ juchte

ich hab zwar schon 1000 mal (ok -ist ein wenig übertrieben) Matjes gemacht,- hab aber die Haut immer erst nach drei Tagen abgezogen.  Wusste gar nicht, dass diese sich vorher löst. Nach den besagten drei Tagen ist diese Butterweich und lässt sich in einem Stück wunderbar abziehen.

Für alle die, die keinen Hering gefangen haben:
in diviersen Discountern wie zb Kaufland/REAL- gibt es Hering schon fix und fertig ausgenommen. Ohne Kopf und ohne Gräten -(ca 3€ 800 gr) aber noch als Doppelfilet mit Haut. Dieses ist selbstverständlich eingefroren und eignet sich bestens zur matjesherstellung. Ich kann nur immer wieder betonen: *der Fisch muss nicht frisch sein- er kann durchaus auch aus dem Frost kommen.* In Deutschland sowie Holland ist es sogar Vorschrift, dass dieser schockgefrostet wird. Somit kann man sicher sein, dass die Nematoden hinüber sind. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese ohnehin nicht das Salzbad überleben würden...


----------



## juchte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@ mario

muß dir recht geben,meine heringe sind bis auf die ersten im jahr immer eingefroren
habe aber auch schon matjes von selbst eingelegten salzheringen hergestellt
geht auch,gebe nur beim ansetzen weniger salz zu


----------



## MarioDD (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> reifeintensor?
> Seit Ihr ganz sicher, dass man da essen kann? Hab ich noch nie gehört! Obwohl das Thema eigentlich ganz interessant ist: Wenn Brassen und Rotaugen, warum nicht auch Barben und Döbel?


 
@ Hakengrösse1
wenn du nen Test machen willst bitte sehr...
Ich spendiere Dir 100 Gramm Reifeintensor/Matjesfix oder wie auch immer- wenn Du versprichst, über deinen Erfolg-oder auch Mißerfolg hier zu schreiben. Es kostet Dich bis auf Deine Fische nicht einen Cent.
Die 100 Gramm reichen für ca 2 Kilo.


----------



## juchte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@mario
habe mir schon mal die mühe gemacht und ukleis (laube) gebraten ist ein genuss,aber die mühe,mit ein bischen glück habe wir bei uns exemplare von 20 cm kann man fast schon mit der kleinen maräne verwechseln,da der uklei fetter ist als das rotauge, allerdings auch kleiner braucht man mehr fische und für die herstellung von 
matjes bestimmt delikat,es ist nur ein gedanke von mir und ich werde es bestimmt versuchen 
werde dann nach meinem versuch berichten
übrigens zu hakengröße 1 stehe ich auf deiner seite 
ich glaube es eigentlich egal welchen fisch man einlegt,er darf nur nicht zu groß sein 
oder muß länger reifen,versuchen


----------



## juchte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



aal60 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Resonanz gespannt. Hat schon jemand das Rezept ausprobiert? #h


 
wie schon beschrieben ich habe es ausprobiert und war überrascht vom geschmack eine alternalive
einfach versuchen und die erfahrung mitteilen
egal ob gut oder böse habe da noch so einige sachen auf lager wo meine familienmitglieder abfahren
egal ob hering,hecht,in folie,oder gebacken
schau mal unter kräuterhering bei rezepte da hab ich noch mehr von 
ansonsten einfach melden  #6


----------



## Dorsch 48 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

@juchte,

hab mal nen Stichling in folie gebacken,da is der Stachel durch das allu und das ganze fett ist ausgelaufen:m


----------



## juchte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> @juchte,
> 
> hab mal nen Stichling in folie gebacken,da is der Stachel durch das allu und das ganze fett ist ausgelaufen:m


 
ich hätte es aufgefangen ist ja so viel 
#c


----------



## Dorsch 48 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

biste noch da?

wenn ja,morgen nach 9 uhr haste PN mit Preis und Telefonnr.

ich muß jetzt ins Bett.

Gute Nacht an alle

           heinz


----------



## MarioDD (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



juchte schrieb:


> @mario
> ...
> ich glaube es eigentlich egal welchen fisch man einlegt,er darf nur nicht zu groß sein
> oder muß länger reifen,versuchen


 
genau, dass Filet sollte nicht schwerer als 200 Gramm sein.
Also bitte nicht eine Klodeckelbleie (für Wessis-Brasse) ins Reifebad legen. Die wird nicht durchziehen...


----------



## MarioDD (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> hab mal nen Stichling in folie gebacken,da is der Stachel durch das allu und das ganze fett ist ausgelaufen:m


 

wars denn ein 9 Stachliger...oder der poplige 3 Stachlige?
Ersterer eignet sich besser für die Alufolie, da dort die reziprogen Flugtuationspronome besser wirken. Dies hat natürlich was mit der antibinoxe sowie der wuptizität zu tun....


----------



## Dorsch 48 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*



MarioDD schrieb:


> wars denn ein 9 Stachliger...oder der poplige 3 Stachlige?
> Ersterer eignet sich besser für die Alufolie, da dort die reziprogen Flugtuationspronome besser wirken. Dies hat natürlich was mit der antibinoxe sowie der wuptizität zu tun....


 

Nee,eu,MarioDD,

es war der Gasteroteus aculeatus,der ist geschmacklich
am Besten,mußt ihn beim Verzehr nur mit dem Kopf zuerst
einführen und bis zum Wiederaustritt nicht allzuviel rumlaufen,denn wenn er sich dreht wirds fatal.|supergri


----------



## MarioDD (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

dacht ich mirs...#t
ich hatte das Problem letztens mit ner Seenadel...es war grausam!!!:c


----------



## aal60 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Ihr seid albern, .... aber fritierter Kaulbasrch ---  ein Gedicht!


----------



## MarioDD (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Davon gibts hier leider /oder zum Glück zu wenige.
Außerdem waren die Dinger mir bisher zu klein.
Aber ich hab mal irgendwo was von Kaulbarschsuppe gehört-das soll wohl der Knaller sein.
Frittieren klingt auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Gerd II (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Hallo ,

möchte ebenfalls mal Rotaugen-Matjes ausprobieren.
Jetzt habe ich aber nicht das Kg an Filets zusammen .
Wer kann mir sagen , ob die Lake bzw. Reifeitensor dem 
Gewicht der Filets angepaßt wird oder ob es bei 50 Gramm Int. bzw. 1 Liter Wasser und 100 Gramm Salz bleibt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gerd II (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen nach matjesart*

Hallo setze meine Frage nochmals erneut rein. Vielleicht wars der falsche Zeitpunkt.
Habe meine Plötzen nun mit den Zutaten für 1 kg Fischfilet
angesetzt. Es werden doch bestimmt einige von damit arbeiten. Jetzt hilft sowieso nur noch abwarten.

Gruß Gerd.


----------

